# My SKYLINE GT-R R32



## SKYLINE GT-R (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi guys

this is my skyline GT-R R32 1993 pictures with some informations about the car, its old pictures, by the way its left side steering wheel  ..










































































This is some informations about the car:

TURBONITEX Single Turbo Size: T72
GReddy Type C wast gate
ARIAS Bistons
EAGLE connecting Rods
HKS 272 Cams, Left 10.2
TOMEI valves springs
Port Pulished Head
HKS 1000cc injectors
HKS Fuel Rail
SARD Type RJ Fuel Regulator
WALBRO fuel pump 255 X2
HKS F-CON V-Pro
HKS Twin Power version II
ELECTRONIS Turbo Timer
GReddy boost controller
Defi Gauges (version II New Blue Color)
NISMO Full Exaust system
TOMEI Metal Head Gasket
ENKI 17 Racing wheels
Yokohama ADVAN NEOVA Racing Tires
JUN 4 inch intercooler
GReddy oil Pump
HKS oil coller
TOMEI Oversize Oil Pan
SARD oil Filter
ORC Quad plate racing clutch
OS Giken Gears
Racing MOMO driving wheel
Cusco Roll cage
SKYLINE Strut bars (Front/Rear)
TOP SECRET Carbon Fiber Hood
NISMO rear racing wing
Oil Catch Tank


Comming soon: (ordered already )
HKS Blow off valves SQV X2

HKS Twin Power version II
NISMO Dashboard (Arrived)
KOYO Aluminium Radiator (Arrived)
NISMO Tempreture Thermostate (Arrived)
GReddy (T88 King) Single Turbo
MT racing tires

the results:
500 whp @ 18 psi - low boost, and i am waiting to change the Turbo then i will post the dyno sheet


thanks


----------



## GTR-guy (Feb 13, 2006)

93-95 Altima dash board. Interesting! Better than a Skyline dash board hack job! Not bad!


----------



## SKYLINE GT-R (Oct 6, 2008)

yeah, its not bad anyway, thanks for your comment


----------



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi

I think it would be worth getting done a cutome interior, there are many talented garages who can do some awsome jobs. Interior looks OK, but not the best option.
Red by the way looks stunning.:thumbsup:


----------



## SKYLINE GT-R (Oct 6, 2008)

jmotors said:


> Hi
> 
> I think it would be worth getting done a cutome interior, there are many talented garages who can do some awsome jobs. Interior looks OK, but not the best option.
> Red by the way looks stunning.:thumbsup:


there is many interior options, but the Altima dash board is OK for me and the good point i drive the car on HI SPEEEED and its same any original left side driver car

Thanks man


----------



## tokes (Jul 16, 2006)

Exterior and motor looks great, but that interior is pretty brutal.


----------



## SKYLINE GT-R (Oct 6, 2008)

tokes said:


> Exterior and motor looks great, but that interior is pretty brutal.


Thanks man for your comment, already a bought Black interior from R34 GTR VspecII 2002


----------



## kev gtr (Mar 14, 2007)

Fantastic colour, and that rear spoiler FTW!


----------



## SKYLINE GT-R (Oct 6, 2008)

kev gtr said:


> Fantastic colour, and that rear spoiler FTW!


Thanks man for your comment


----------



## MigMaster (Sep 10, 2008)

!!!very nice 32!!!
is that a original nismo wing.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Nice Top Secret bonnet, whereabouts in the middle east are you?? Saudi, Dubai??


----------



## SKYLINE GT-R (Oct 6, 2008)

MigMaster said:


> !!!very nice 32!!!
> is that a original nismo wing.


Thanks man

the original one is smaller than this, this one is bigger and looking better than original one, already i have the original by the way


----------



## SKYLINE GT-R (Oct 6, 2008)

pupsi said:


> Nice Top Secret bonnet, whereabouts in the middle east are you?? Saudi, Dubai??


yeah its looking good, i am in jeddah, Saudi Arabia


----------



## Eber (Aug 5, 2007)

what is the spoiler on there?


----------



## SKYLINE GT-R (Oct 6, 2008)

Eber said:


> what is the spoiler on there?


Nismo,


----------



## [N1ZMO] (Aug 28, 2005)

Your handbrake is excited


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

SKYLINE GT-R said:


> Nismo,


It's not a Nismo, looks more like a garage saurus drag spoiler or a copy of one. 

Weird to see one with the LHS steering, what dash is that originally from? A silvia of sorts is my guess?? :thumbsup:


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

looks nice in red

rare not many of them about i dont think?


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

Looks sweet and simple. Nice job man.


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

why the lhd converstion?


----------



## slidewayz (Aug 11, 2007)

lhd only in saudi or you cant register a gtr there!


----------



## SKYLINE GT-R (Oct 6, 2008)

willrobdon said:


> It's not a Nismo, looks more like a garage saurus drag spoiler or a copy of one.
> 
> Weird to see one with the LHS steering, what dash is that originally from? A silvia of sorts is my guess?? :thumbsup:


i have an original one and i will check the part no. agine

its ALTIMA (us), BLUEBIRD (Middle East) dashboard 

thanks for your comment




agent-x said:


> looks nice in red
> 
> rare not many of them about i dont think?


there is small sizes than it, this one is bigger (custom)



RBnemesis13B said:


> Looks sweet and simple. Nice job man.


Thanks 



scby rex said:


> why the lhd converstion?


its not allowd to drive it in right side in our country, also we facing many problem to get it legal 



slidewayz said:


> lhd only in saudi or you cant register a gtr there!


all middle east


----------



## GSlider (Nov 18, 2007)

Beautiful car. I have grown to love the R32 so much. I got a ride in a 600whp R32 GTR and that thing scared the s**t out of me.


----------



## SKYLINE GT-R (Oct 6, 2008)

GSlider said:


> Beautiful car. I have grown to love the R32 so much. I got a ride in a 600whp R32 GTR and that thing scared the s**t out of me.


thats right man, also i feeling same when i drive it


----------

